# Can I separate business from personal inside KDP account?



## Mia V. (Jul 14, 2018)

Two part question from newcomer:

1. Can I keep business and personal separate from inside my KDP/Amazon account? Or do you advise that I have a business KDP account that is separate from my personal Amazon account?

2. If separate is better, how do I contact Amazon to get their OK?

*1. On keeping business and personal separate
*
I know Amazon says strictly one account only, but I had thought it best to have a separate account, because I like to keep my business and personal lives separate.
The business account would be under my business name, linked to my business bank account and debit card (to pay for ads). Communications would go to my business email address.
Then my personal purchases would be on my personal credit card, and communications go to my personal email address.

Can I set up the KDP account inside my personal account to keep these things separate? 
If yes, then I probably don't need a separate account. 
If no, then I would prefer a separate account (which takes me to part 2 of this question.)

(I thought about opening a KDP account to have a look around, but I am a commitment-phobe and worry about hitting a point of no return.)

*2. To get Amazon's OK for separate accounts*

I've seen several threads discussing whether it is OK to have a separate business account, and the clearest answer seems to be "Yes, but email Amazon and get their OK, just to be safe."

But - and I do feel silly for asking this - how to contact Amazon?

I click on "Contact us" on the KDP page and I am redirected to the KDP T&Cs - because I need a KDP account before I can contact them to ask about KDP accounts &#8230;
(Same when I try with Private Window).


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Your KDP account is separate from your amazon.com shopping account. 

To login to your kdp account, you can use the email address that is tied to your shopping account and just put in your business info (EIN etc.) OR you can create a new KDP account that is tied to your business email. Either way, you will only have ONE active KDP account.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

What Diana said. I keep a personal shopping account for the Amazon store and then a separate publishing account with KDP. I think that's pretty normal and expected by Amazon. At any rate, I've done it for eight years with no problems.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you want to create separate accounts from a previous KDP account using your personal account details then KDP staff will sort it for youj, but be warned that you will after a brief period lose all records of the previous KDP account.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

I think this has already been said, but not in so many words:

1) You can't have two KDP accounts. 

2) You can certainly use different log-ins for Amazon purchases and for publishing books, though I don't. (I do maintain separate Author Central accounts for a couple of pen names, and I have a different log-in for the US and UK stores, Associates accounts, and Author Central, though I don't think any of these are strictly necessary.)

3) (Well, this hasn't been said, but I think it's worth noting) The usual advice to set up separate checking and credit card accounts etc etc is really an unnecessary expense in time and money. I've been selling my writing since I was a college undergraduate; I've been twice called into the regional IRS office for audit; and I've never had the slightest problem, nor has any IRS representative commented on my mingled accounts. I use Quicken and TurboTax, and I keep my records for ten years.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

A shopping account and a KDP account are two different things. Your KDP account can (and probably should) have a different email, can have different banking info, and can be under your name or a company name (legal name, you have to go through the process for LLC or whatever). Amazon can help you change the KDP details.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

notjohn said:


> 3) (Well, this hasn't been said, but I think it's worth noting) The usual advice to set up separate checking and credit card accounts etc etc is really an unnecessary expense in time and money. I've been selling my writing since I was a college undergraduate; I've been twice called into the regional IRS office for audit; and I've never had the slightest problem, nor has any IRS representative commented on my mingled accounts. I use Quicken and TurboTax, and I keep my records for ten years.


For you.

For me, probably for others, it's worth it. Not because of fear of audit, but just to simplify my own life. Mainly at tax time. My business account does not cost me anything, allows me to look in one place for all my business deductions, and lets me get a better feel for what's personal and what's business spending.

Everyone's different.


----------

